# [TS3] Andere werden leiser wenn ich spreche!?



## Der Maniac (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu TS³! 
Undzwar habe ich momentan das Problem, wenn ich auf nem TS Server bin und andere am sprechen sind verstehe ich diese ganz normal, sobald ich aber anfange zu reden werden diese auf einmal um einiges leiser gemacht. Das nervt ein wenig, dieses "leiser werden". Kann man das irgendwo aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren?

Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
OS: Win7 Prof 32 Bit....

Maniac


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Februar 2010)

Systemsteuerung, Sound, Kommunikation ...


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Februar 2010)

Das wars nicht, das ist schon so eingestellt wie auf deinem Bild 

Der Fehler war bei TS³ selber, undzwar bei Einstellungen -> Optionen -> Aufnahme -> Echo Reduzierung abschalten, Fertig


----------



## Foggy (6. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab das gleiche prob. Das spiel wird ganz leise wenn ich rede. Nervt voll. 
Die oben genannten lösungen sind es leider nicht.
Hab win 7 prof 64 bit und steelserie USB soundcard

Gruss Foggy


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Februar 2011)

Ist das bei allen Spielen? Ansonsten guck mal im Spiel nach, evtl. hat das ja einstellungen dafür!


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn andere leiser werden wenn du sprichst kann es auch daran liegen das du der Gesprächsleiter bist. Man kann einstellen um wie viel dB andere dann leiser werden wenn du sprichst. Oder man möchte nicht mit dir reden.  Nee Spässle gemacht...


----------



## Foggy (7. Februar 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wenn andere leiser werden wenn du sprichst kann es auch daran liegen das du der Gesprächsleiter bist. Man kann einstellen um wie viel dB andere dann leiser werden wenn du sprichst. Oder man möchte nicht mit dir reden.  Nee Spässle gemacht...



Nich die anderen werden leiser (wenn ich oder ein anderer im TS3 spricht) sondern das spiel oder der vlc player.
.


----------



## Foggy (7. Februar 2011)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ist das bei allen Spielen? Ansonsten guck mal im Spiel nach, evtl. hat das ja einstellungen dafür!



Im spiel gibt es nichts zum einstellen. Ist TS3 aus.. gibt es auch keine probleme.


----------



## Foggy (8. Februar 2011)

Sooo, hab jetzt TS3 neu heruntergeladen und installiert. Jetzt geht es wieder. Dürfte ein Bug gewesen sein.
Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Escape_HD (23. Februar 2015)

Falls das Problem immer noch ist oder jemand nach Antworten sucht: Einstellungen/Optionen/Aufnahme/Dann bei Echo Abschwächung den Haken raus 

MfG Escape


----------

